# Lancool K7 + Lian Li W-65BT



## MN12BIRD (Feb 6, 2010)

I just wanted to show off my latest upgrade.  I bought the Lian Li W-65BT black brushed aluminum side panel with window from Newegg.com and it looks great on my Lancool K7.  Newegg doesn't list the Lancool K7 as one of the cases it fits and neither does Lian Li on their own web site so I just wanted to let anyone who has a Lancool K7 know that it does indeed fit.  It fits %100 perfectly!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 6, 2010)

that looks great. Nice that it fits


----------

